# Newbie wanting to try aqua regia kit from Ebay



## danfordman (Jun 24, 2011)

I want to try my hand at refining and recoring gold from scrap jewelry. I found a kit on Ebay from the seller "gldman" item link; http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300352185163&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT for $19 bucks with free help. can anyone tell me if this is a good startup kit. The kit includes 2 pounds of sodium nitrate, 1 pound of urea and 1 pound of Sodium MetaBisulflte only. I will probably end up ordering crucibal, tongs and molds from IShore. I will use my oxy/acet torches to melt. I am only interested in recovring and refining scrap jewelry into 999.5 pure gold ingots. Anyone have advice for this newbie?
Thanks in advance 
Dan


----------



## trashmaster (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Dan;;

Please do not order anything yet,, Iwould suggest that you read all you can on this forum ( the best place on the internet to learn what you want to do) I would download a FREE copy of HOKES book ,,,, then i would download The guide to the forum parts 1 &2 ,,,.,.. They are on several members sig line ...

Then i would sugest that you read, read, and read some more about SAFETY, CHEMICALS, use the SEARCH function to refine your Questions, ( if you use this you will find answers to 90% of the questions that you might have )..

If you have any Questions the PLEASE post them and some of the best people on (this place we call EARTH) will help you ..

If you live in a farming area then these chemicals are readily aviable you you for much less money.. 

Ishore will not be your friend ,, they will only part you with your MONEY and not help you ( members here can and will guide you to the the best prices and placeses to get what you need....




P.S All The Info on this FORUM is NOT FREE ( We charge minutes,, Hours ,, Days,, Weeks .... of reading and then more reading.....





Paul


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dan, 
take your time and study little bit. Recovery of gold and refining isn't something you can learn in 2 hours. Your success will be equal to time spend studying and getting knowledge. It is way more complex than melting lead and casting fishing sinkers. Read guided tour and Hoke book from my signature line. Take your time by experimenting small, do not expect to get rich quick. Be safe, have fun.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873


----------



## danfordman (Jun 24, 2011)

Excellent thanks guys. sounds like I stumbled into the right place. I will do some reading like suggested (thanks for the sig links) and see what questions I have. I want to start out with scrap jewelry that I have been aquiring and learn with that, if it goes well, in the future, I may try my hand as a Greenhorn Gold Miner and recover and refine the gold I aquire in that long term future endevour. I have lots of resources here in town for chemicals but don't know what is needed. So in a nutshell the $20 bucks for the Ebay kit would be a waste for a greenhorn?


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 24, 2011)

You will be better served to buy another piece of scrap gold or silver for that money instead of chemicals which will be just laying in the corner. Not a lot of people buy car first and sign for driving course after.


----------



## floppy (Jun 24, 2011)

I gotta agree with Pat and trashmaster. The stuff you see on ebay makes it sound simple, but the chemicals you have to use to refine can really hurt you or even worse someone else and thats just not acceptable. I am very new myself and nowhere near as knowledgeable as many of the people in this forum, but if I were you I would take the advice they give you. Its good. Hokes book that was suggested to you is a perfect place to start, trust me.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 25, 2011)

Just for clarification I came here in 2008 and I was greener than grass. I was also firm believer that there are 3-5 grams of gold on Pentium Pro. It took me nearly 2 years to start my first small scale experiments and batches. I did not lost time as it may look. That 2 years I spend studying and collecting scrap.
If you do electronic scrap - it is hobby and you can hardly make living from it unless you build network of suppliers and buyers of your material. If you intent on buying and processing scrap gold you have to be very skilled and fast to cover yourself from market corrections. You cant be fast and efficient in refining if you lack knowledge and some experience. If you choose Learn-as-you-go model you must be prepared for failures and losses. Howgh.


----------



## danfordman (Jun 25, 2011)

So I tired downloading Hokes books but can't open the file, What software do I need to open it? Also, I am looking for Guides 1&2 but am not seeing it. brother, Newbies right. Thanks everyone.
Dan


----------



## seawolf (Jun 25, 2011)

Go to any post by Palladium, in the sig line at the bottom both are listed and should download and open with no problems.
Mark


----------



## element47 (Jun 25, 2011)

To be able to print (or save) the download of Hoke's book, my experience was you have to pay scribd for a short access period. It was $5. for I think 48 hours...might be 72 hours. I paid via PayPal. You can download and save the book. I would recommend saving 2-3 copies so that if you don't get to or want to print out 369 pages all at once, it'll be there for you, at your leisure. It's obviously and easily worth $5. If there's anything else on scribd you want to download (for printing or saving) you can do that as well during your access period.


----------



## NaNO3 (Jun 25, 2011)

cm Hokes.pdf
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RBUH8FYX 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 25, 2011)

You can do this one directly


----------



## danfordman (Jun 25, 2011)

Cool it worked, got Hokes 300+ page book, Thanks a million. Now is this the link for the Forums Guides for parts 1 & 2 you folks are refering to; http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873? This is turning out to be a great Forum, I appreciate everyones help thus far.
Dan


----------



## Palladium (Jun 25, 2011)

:arrow: :arrow:


----------



## nickvc (Jun 25, 2011)

I think we might have another potential member....
Polite and willing to learn....
Excellent!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 25, 2011)

nickvc said:


> I think we might have another potential member....
> Polite and willing to learn....
> Excellent!
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Indeed!
Attitude is everything.

Harold


----------

